# Website?



## A Wallace (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey everybody,

I've been working on my website for a few weeks now and wanted to get some feedback - 
any criticism (hopefully constructive) is appreciated!

http://www.phoenixvilletreeservice.com/
Also, wondering what you think about my logo - I attached it below.
Thanks everybody


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you have a ISA Certified Arborist on your staff and in the field?
Site is easy too read and gets to the point.
Jeff


----------



## A Wallace (Nov 21, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a ISA Certified Arborist on your staff and in the field?
> Site is easy too read and gets to the point.
> Jeff



No, currently just a member of the ISA. I'm going to take the test soon, fingers crossed. 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 21, 2016)

go get it bro!
Jeff


----------



## A Wallace (Nov 21, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> go get it bro!
> Jeff



I'm taking the test in January, how difficult is it?


----------



## Beeline_Chris (Nov 23, 2016)

@A Wallace , thanks for sharing. I'll give you some pros and cons (you asked for constructive criticism, so I hope this is all helpful!)

Pros:
- I like your tagline, the phone number front and center, and the hero shot (chainsaw background photo). 
- Basically, everything above the fold (everything one sees before scrolling at all) is pretty good. Making it REALLY easy for someone to contact you or get a quote is the most important thing to do.
- I like that you repeat "request a quote" for each of those services. Directing your visitor to the next step after they answer the question, "Can he do X?" is perfect.
Overall, your home page should convert well, especially for calls. Good work!!

Cons:
- Load time; your site takes too long to load. On a desktop it was about 6 seconds. Some people won't wait that long. The longer a site takes to load, the worse it will perform. This is really bad on a mobile phone. I pulled up your site on my phone and it probably took 20-30 seconds to load. Long enough that if I was a customer, instead of trying to see the site and give some feedback, I would have skipped it and moved on. Take a look at what Google PageSpeed Insights says about your site. It even tells you what to fix!
- Your logo is cool. I like it - but the image you're using is somewhat grainy. Don't know if you have one that's higher quality, but that would improve the first impression that someone gets significantly.
- On your mobile page, I think your logo takes up too much space/the whole section above the fold could be improved. I like that you can still see your tagline and phone number, 24 hr emergency service, and visa/mastercard... but you could tweak a little bit to make sure your tagline is a bit higher on the page. The rest of the layout on mobile looks good to me!
- The request quote form is hard to read (desktop especially). The text inside each box needs to be black, I think. Right now it looks like a bunch of white boxes, and might be a bit intimidating for a visitor.
- If you can possibly remove a couple of fields you are asking for, when someone requests a quote, that might be a smart idea. For example, get rid of the subject line, it's not necessary. Second, consider getting rid of the address field. If you get a request for quote and someone has an address OUTSIDE of your area of service, you will still have to contact them back to let them know you can't service them. You're going to have to contact the requests back anyway, when you put the quote together, and their address shouldn't make a huge difference in getting the quote (and you can ask for the address when you call).

How are you sending people to your site?


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 1, 2016)

Beeline Chris... good feedback. 

I think your site is sweet. I like your use of color and how the page scrolls.


----------



## Beeline_Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Beeline Chris... good feedback.
> 
> I think your site is sweet. I like your use of color and how the page scrolls.



Thanks @Woodcutteranon ! It needs some work still, but it'll do.
If you need any feedback on your site, I'm happy to try to help.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 2, 2016)

A Wallace said:


> I'm taking the test in January, how difficult is it?



Wow, really? 
Jeff


----------



## michaelgasser17 (Dec 16, 2016)

The website looks great, but I have one important recommendation. Make sure that the text for your phone number is a call link. You don't want to have a number that is any harder to call than a simple touch on every kind of smart phone. Yours probably works with an iphone just the way it is, but different number formats are automatically picked up by different phones. 

here is the code to make sure it works everywhere 
<a href="tel:+1-800-555-5555">Call 1-800-555-5555</a>


----------



## Matt Smith (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

I came across this thread and I am going through the same thing. I have been working on my Tree removal and Arborist business website since last few weeks and have launched it recently and I would request you guys to review my website and let me know your feedback. Here's the link to the website https://www.smyrnagatreeexperts.com/

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 20, 2019)

Matt, I'm a bit late to the show here, but I see a couple problems. Those problems are state to state so it might be OK in GA. In Md, you have to have a MD Tree Experts License to perform tree work. That's not ISA certification, it's a specific license for tree companies. It is illegal to put the term "Tree Expert" in any of your advertising or Logo if you are not licensed. In our add one of the first things you saw was our license #. Having ISA or other cert's is a bonus of course. The thing that grabbed me like a bolt of lightning is your climber standing on hooks, in what appears to be a pruning job. He has flush cuts above his head, obviously not taking the tree down. Climbing a live tree in MD with hooks is illegal and will cause revocation of your license. Some guys in states with no licensing requirements brag how they hook live trees all the time. I've also seen guys here on AS brag that hooking live trees is job security. They know the wounds the gaffs cause can be detrimental to the health of many trees. They say that means they will be back in 4-5 years to prune the declining tree, and then back again in 4-5 years to take down the dead tree. The last thing I'd put on my website is a guy hooking a live tree. Obviously, if you are taking down a live tree, you can hook it.


----------

